# Which ANT+ cadence&Speed sensor for Garmin 500



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

Apologies in advance if this has been discussed before. I did a search and got too many unrelated results, so if you know the best tread to read about this, please just point me to it.

I have a Garmin Edge 500, and have 2 Garmin GSC-10 Cadence+Speed sensors installed on two different bikes (a Mtn and a road bike). I just bought a new Mtn bike and want to use the 500 on this bike as well, and don't want to remove my senors from the other bikes, so need a new one.

I could go with the original GSC-10, or the new Garmin sensors (separate Cadence and speed), or buy something different like the Wahoo or Bontrager sensors. Seems they are all at a lower price than the new Garmin sensors. Should I spend the extra cash to buy the new Garmin ones, or buy one of the alternatives, and if non-Garmin, which one do you recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Check to see if your GPS is compatible with the new cadence/speed sensor.

In the setup mode, you should see separate ANT+ settings for cadence and speed. if it is a combo setting for ANT+ then you cannot use the new ones and must use the GCS-10


----------



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

I believe the new separate Cadence / Speed sensors are compatible with Garmin Edge 500 (I saw a chart, but don't remember where it was!). But I will check on the GPS itself to be sure.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

I've seen that too. Dcrainmaker? I would still double check the unit. Older 500 may not be compatible

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Ant+ is Ant+ compatibility protocol.
THIS IS ANT - Directory


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Which ANT+ cadence&Speed sensor for Garmin 500*

So long as you have one of the newer firmware versions (3.30 is the latest one at the moment) a Garmin Edge 500 will work with individual speed and cadence sensors.

The Bontrager ANT+ individual speed and cadence sensors (with magnets) tend to work quite well.

For a mountain bike the newer accelerometer based sensors make for the tidiest install. If I was buying some now I'd probably go for a Garmin speed sensor and then a Wahoo RPM ANT+ Cadence sensor (stuck to the crank). The reason being that it looks tidier than the Garmin version.

*Garmin Sensor Compatibility*
_"Updated (twice): One final thing to note: Some older Garmin units only support concurrently connecting to EITHER the speed-only sensor or the cadence-only sensor (or a combo sensor). Basically, the pairing menu only allows you to connect to one sensor in that category. I'll try and get this added into the table, but it's going to take a bit more time since I'm travelling. I've confirmed that the Edge 500/510/800/810/1000 all are fine, as is the FR910XT, Fenix2. The vast majority of non-Garmin units support it just fine since those companies often sold the single-profile sensors (whereas Garmin never did). On your unit, you're looking for the menu option that says "Speed and Cadence Sensors", as a separate line from Speed/Cadence sensor and Speed-only and Cadence-only sensors. So if you have four categories to choose from, you're good. Three categories - then you're limited on concurrent sensors."_ *DCRainmaker*

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/05/garmins-spd-cad-magnetless-sensors.html

Wahoo RPM ANT+ Cadence Sensor:

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/wahoo-rpm-cadence-sensor-released-41535/

.


----------



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

Excellent, thank you very much for all the info, much appreciated. Mine does have a newer firmware, so fortunately I have the option to with separate speed & Cadence sensors.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

i just got this new version but am having issues with pairing the speed sensor. the cadence popped up straight away but the speed sensor just won't get recognised. I've got it in the speed & cadence detect mode not speed/cadence.

anyone got any idea what i can try out?


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Which ANT+ cadence&amp;Speed sensor for Garmin 500*

Have you got the newest firmware for your Garmin Edge 500?

Have you tried setting the Garmin to detect just a speed sensor (no cadence) to see if it will find it then?

Have you tried a new battery in the speed sensor? Even with something as new as this (which shouldn't have been sitting on a store shelf for years previously draining the battery down) there could be a duff battery.

The way to get the Garmin Premium heart rate strap sensor working again if it is no longer detected is to remove the battery and put the battery in the heart rate sensor backwards for a few seconds. This resets the heart rate strap and when you put the battery back in normally it can be detected by the Garmin Edge again. I'd try doing the same with your speed sensor.

If that doesn't work I'd try pairing the speed sensor to a friend's Garmin Edge and see if a different head unit can find it.

As a last resort you could try doing a hard reset on the Garmin Edge 500 itself.

https://support.garmin.com/support/...caseId={af76b980-cd31-11e0-cf56-000000000000}

.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for that, I'll give the battery trick a try.

Yes I checked the firmware was the latest, I only got the 500 a few days ago second hand with a HR strap for a very low price. It was a back up unit for a very keen roadie. First thing I did after getting it was hard reset and update the firmware (running 3.30) 

I checked dcrainmakers blog on this new speed and cadence combo. I have 4 detect options like it said I should.
Speed/cadence 
Speed only
Cadence only
Speed & Cadence 

When I first noticed it wouldn't pair, I removed the battery to make sure it was in the right way (had no packing film to prevent discharge when unused) the LED gave me 2 green flashes, a red flash and then green again before turning off. 

The manual gives no FAQ on what the lights mean.


----------

